# I was doing UBER .........until I met LYFT



## Curiosa71 (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

You must have collected all the morning $15 CTBs 
Sometimes one works out better than another, but it is a game they are playing of tag and catch.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Curiosa71 said:


> View attachment 310572


Your honeymoon will end soon enough. Enjoy it while you can.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

$26.56 an hour. Decent, but how much gas did it take?


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> $26.56 an hour. Decent, but how much gas did it take?


Probably the same amount as it would take riding those trips for Uber


----------



## Kaiser Soze (Nov 16, 2017)

New boss same as the ole boss bruh


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Lyft is Uber's *****!


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I've kept track of hourly wages with both and rarely found a difference. Lyft was usually higher, but not by much.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Those earnings are pretty standard with Lyft, but they still suck compared to Uber. (not saying that Uber is good, they're just not as shitty)


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Unless there is a quest or bonus why would you not drive with both apps on? Accept a ride and turn the other off while on the accepted ride.

Some days I do more on Uber than Lyft, other days I do more on Lyft than Uber. Rarely is it equal. What ever I don't try to second guess why, I run them both.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Curiosa71 said:


> View attachment 310572


Now lyft is doing you..


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> Those earnings are pretty standard with Lyft, but they still suck compared to Uber. (not saying that Uber is good, they're just not as shitty)
> View attachment 310611


That was my whole week's earnings with Lyft last week  But it took 9 trips and 4h 51m to complete.


----------



## Curiosa71 (Apr 8, 2019)

they are doing me:
View attachment 310675
View attachment 310677
View attachment 310680
am but she has able to run three errands before drop off

Define or further explain "standard" cuz I was not getting these stats when I started my ridesharing career in January.



Taksomotor said:


> You must have collected all the morning $15 CTBs :smiles:
> Sometimes one works out better than another, but it is a game they are playing of tag and catch.


what are $15 CTBs?



Ssgcraig said:


> $26.56 an hour. Decent, but how much gas did it take?


Not sure, around $15, the hybrid vehicle helps with gas cost, specially in LA where yo can be bumper to bumper for extended period of time on highways. No AC for suspected none tippers, and the last three were in that category.


----------



## Butter3031 (Oct 13, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> Those earnings are pretty standard with Lyft, but they still suck compared to Uber. (not saying that Uber is good, they're just not as shitty)
> View attachment 310611


I thought so too, until this last weekend when Uber was taking over 50%. When Uber makes more, and Lyft did as well I was over it. Watch what you are getting. Seems they said the area is what's causing it, and they are yes taking 55% if you include booking fee.


----------



## Jamul (Mar 8, 2019)

Butter3031 said:


> I thought so too, until this last weekend when Uber was taking over 50%. When Uber makes more, and Lyft did as well I was over it. Watch what you are getting. Seems they said the area is what's causing it, and they are yes taking 55% if you include booking fee.


I didn't do the math to find the percentage Uber is taking but subtract my tip and Uber made more than I did...

Tip - reminds me of a joke:
Q: What did the man with leprosy say to the hooker?
A: You can keep the tip!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Jamul said:


> I didn't do the math to find the percentage Uber is taking but subtract my tip and Uber made more than I did...
> 
> Tip - reminds me of a joke:
> Q: What did the man with leprosy say to the hooker?
> ...


Uber paid you the market rates for your area for the ride. Uber over charged the passenger if any thing, but really the customer agreed to the charge so in theory they were not over charged.

Uber sends both drivers and passengers messages when things change on their side of the app, They sugar coat it with things like We have listened to the passenger and understand tour frustrations when the ride cost more than you expected, so now we will give you the price before you start the trip. (Up Front Pricing) Riders are like cool thank you, what they don't realize is Uber just worked in a way to charge them more than the actual time and miles for the ride they are taking. They think Uber did them a favor. Drivers see this and get frustrated saying Uber made more than me, well Uber took care of that by changing what they pay you, now you get paid miles & time. Some times Uber loses on this, most of the time Uber wins.

How often do you see anyone complaining that Uber only got 2% of this ride or Uber was negative on this ride. It happens, if you look at every trip you run you will see it.


----------



## CaliQT (Apr 10, 2019)

I saw that! I thought because it was Uber pool, that I got mostly all of the payment. But another Uber pool, Uber made almost as much as me. Pats are all over the place lol


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

As long as you don’t have an accident the $2500 deductible won’t be an issue.


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

Butter3031 said:


> I thought so too, until this last weekend when Uber was taking over 50%. When Uber makes more, and Lyft did as well I was over it. Watch what you are getting. Seems they said the area is what's causing it, and they are yes taking 55% if you include booking fee.


You may need to even it up by going a little further on each trip to get more of your share!


----------



## Jamul (Mar 8, 2019)

he


FLKeys said:


> How often do you see anyone complaining that Uber only got 2% of this ride or Uber was negative on this ride. It happens, if you look at every trip you run you will see it.


I've seen a couple rides where Uber lost money. I may make note of being paid less than UberThis past week I had 11 trips where Uber's pay topped mine and 19 trips where I made more per trip than Uber and one trip that Uber lost money on (see attached).

Before Uber I was a Field Tech for a large computer company and I drove all over this city long before a GPS navigated for me. I have a good sense of direction and the advantage of 28 years of driving for my work all day, every day, all throughout the city.

Both Uber and I benefit financially from my familiarity with the streets. Uber gets a higher percentage of the total and the more proficiently I drive, the more trips I can take, the more we both will earn. I nearly always arrive before Uber's time/distance estimate and it's been awhile (about a week) since I'd lost my way and *needed *the GPS.


----------

